# Hi guys how could I .....



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys how could I mod the Barnett pro Diablo to be ....BADASS !! I dont want any slingbow mods just any other mods  plzzz tell me


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rig it up with tapered flat bands.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

What would that do ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Speed, accuracy.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuzzy dice would be my choice. Ad some Pazow to that baby! B)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

paint it tacticool black or camo.



LVO said:


> Fuzzy dice would be my choice. Ad some Pazow to that baby! B)


may as well, its already got the curb feelers on it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> Rig it up with tapered flat bands.


I second this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd like to change the name of this thread to " Pimp My Diablo".


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I would take off the flexible wire fork and make an aluminium or plywood fork to take flat bands.

Flats can shoot the same ammo with less pull, so you might even be able to take off the wrist brace and balance bars.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd keep the wrist brace but lose the rest of the bling and put some serious tubes on it


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ash said:


> I would take off the flexible wire fork and make an aluminium or plywood fork to take flat bands.
> 
> Flats can shoot the same ammo with less pull, so you might even be able to take off the wrist brace and balance bars.





ruthiexxxx said:


> I'd keep the wrist brace but lose the rest of the bling and put some serious tubes on it


you guys may as well just tell him to just throw it into a fire :rofl: .


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Imperial said:


> you guys may as well just tell him to just throw it into a fire :rofl: .


Was counting on you to deliver that news 

Don't listen to him, Danny! :rofl:


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol .....


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I would do what Ash said, that would then be the ultimate hunter.


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Flashlight, laser pointer, dremel a hole near bottom glue in magnet to hold balls, 
I think I see a biscuit in that sling already apple bottom jeans boots with the fur.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Those 3 stabilisers weight makes good ammo!


----------

